

Math and Art Without the Filters - tokenadult
http://articles.latimes.com/2003/may/18/opinion/oe-mazur18

======
e3pi
>".... For a hint about this, gaze at the following diagram.

Very nice. No `authoratative` diagram I could see.

Re:

>"...Art and mathematics invite us to leave our authoritative guides behind
and ultimately to do the essential work on our own.

.........................

`On my own' I figured out the(?) diagram, but a proof by induction, let alone
any simple or elegant one, escapes me, I will idle back to it throughout the
day...week(?)...

~~~
e3pi
Answer: What 5 yo? Gauss saw in about 4 secs.

On HN stopwatch, my time: 13 hrs.

